# [Hardware] Optimisation du systeme? Résolu)

## telemak

VOus allez m accuser de spammer de forum, mais j ai (encore) une petite question....

Portable Dell Precision M70

P4 2Ghz

512Mo Ram

HDD 40Go 7200tr

Nvidia Quadro Fx5200

Ce qui n est pas un laptop tout pourri quand meme....

Cependant des que j ouvre Mozilla+un terminal et que par exemple je veux ouvrir un fichier .doc ou une image avec GIMP, le pc se met a ramer comme un putois (etiez vous au courant que les putois ramaient...) et la fenetre se fige des fois pendant 20minutes....

J ai mis un moniteur de frequences CPU, et je vois que le proc ne tourne qu a 800Mhz....Peut etre un bug du moniteur.....Cependant j ai deja vu affiché 2Ghz.....D ailleurs il me dit que mon proc. ne tourne qu a 40% de ses capacités.....

Savez vous comment remedier a cela? Y a t il quelque chose que j aurai zappé?

Merci d avance

----------

## kwenspc

Tu dois à coup sûr avoir le cpu frequency scaling d'activé. 

Alors soit tu veux le garder et alors ça necessite un peu de config (ou changement de mode, et ce dans la conf kernel), soit tu le vires (config kernel)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tu pourrais aussi regarder si tu as bien renseigné ton fichier /etc/hosts, genre un oublie le nom de machine.du

----------

## telemak

Lol, merci a vous deux.

Mais vous m auriez ecris en polonais, j aurai pas mieux compris....

----------

## JBen

alors que j'ai un poil de temps, je vais trainer sur le forum...

Les causes frequentes de ralentissement sont:

kernel a 100 Hz (mettre 250 ou 1000) mais ca ne changera pas la couleur du monde.

Mais surtout le bios qui limite... C'est un probleme dans les portable, c'est tout plein limité dans le bios.

----------

## kwenspc

 *telemak wrote:*   

> Lol, merci a vous deux.
> 
> Mais vous m auriez ecris en polonais, j aurai pas mieux compris....

 

Le "Cpu Frequency Scaling" c'est une option qui se trouve dans la configuration de ton noyau (tu l'as configurés comment? automatiquement via genkernel ou à la main comme un grand? ^^)

Il existe différents modes (powersave, ondemand, performance... je crois que ce sont ces noms là). 

ça permet de baisser la fréquence du cpu pour préserver la consommation d'energie (d'où ton affichage d'une fréquence moindre). Mais si c'est mal réglé et/ou que ça bug: ça ralenti vachement la machine.

J'ai une machine de la même génération que la tienne et c'est vrai que parfois j'était assez géné par ça. Je l'ai finalement mis sur "performance" (dans le noyau). Mais à ce niveau là j'aurais trés bien pu l'enlever.

----------

## telemak

jben j ai verifié dans le BIOS, 800Mhz est la frequence minimum dans mon BIOS, la frequence par defaut etant 2Ghz....le proc est d ailleurs bien a sa frequence maxi sous  windows....

Donc peut etre au niveau du kernel....Mais comment ca se modifie?

Le kernel a certainement ete configure automatiquement puisque je suis bien treop un nooob pour comprendre de koi vous parlez par configuration a la main du kernel.....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Que je me mette en ondermand, userspace ou performance dans le moniteur CPU ben rien ne change. >Toujours 800Mhz...

----------

## JBen

Ou alors on fait comme sur mon portable, on choisi le noyau qu'on veut au demarage, avec ou sans... je l'ai pas fait pour ca mais pour le framebuffer

Dans tout cas tu peux compiler plusieurs noyaux (avec cpu frequency scaling et sans) et dans grub (ou lilo) au demarage tu choisi quel noyau tu vas utiliser. Quand t'es sur secteur, tu devrai mieux utiliser sans cpu frequecy scaling (ca bouffe plus de courrant, pais plus puissant) autrement sur batterie pourquoi pas utiliser avec frequency scaling...

Pour montrer l'utilité du cpu frequency scaling, je n'utilise pas le c.f.s. en compilation mon portable tient 10 min (bon d'accord j'ai un bi-P4 3.2GHz/proc) mais avec je peux tenir 30 à 40min... Mais ca va moins vite en consequence...

Edit: A la question de [je ne sais plus qui], sur la methode de configuration du noyau, tu n'a pas repondu. A tu utilisé genkenel ou la configuration manuelle a cette étape http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Edit2: J'avais ecris methode de compilation du noyau, il n'y en a pas 36 que je sache, donc j'ai corrigé par methode de configuration

----------

## gbetous

 *telemak wrote:*   

> Donc peut etre au niveau du kernel....Mais comment ca se modifie?

 

avant de se modifier ca se vérifie   :Wink: 

tu vas dans /usr/src/linux. là se trouvent les sources de ton noyau.

tu tapes make xconfig.

tu te balades dans les options (c'est assez bien classé), et t'essaies de voir les vleurs actuelles de ton noyau.

----------

## telemak

lol j editais mon message pendant que tu me repondais jben....DOnc les reponses sont au dessus....

J ai du utiliser genkernel car je n ai jamais touché a mon kernel.....Je sais meme pas a quoi ca ressemble....et j ai tellemnt peur de tout vautrer.....lol 

gbetous, mon repertoire  /usr/src est completement vide......Y a rien dedans.....

----------

## JBen

Ca sens limite le troll mais je suis contre le xconfig trop gourmant en ressource... Necessite X... bref pas genial

Bref un bon vieux "make menuconfig" n'est pas mauvais.

Pour apprendre rapidement un config un noyau, rien de mieux qu'un petit tour dans le manuel ICI

----------

## telemak

je t assure, pas troll pour un sous....peut etre boulet sous gentoo par contre....

J peux vous faire une copie d ecran si vous voulez....C est entierement vide mon /usr/src

Quand j tape make menuconfig il me dit :

make: *** Pas de regle pour fabriquer la cible "menuconfig". arret.

Keske c k ce bordel....

----------

## JBen

bon alors tu n'a pas les sources du noyau , comment est-ce possible, je ne le sais point, car normalement meme avec genkernel il les faut...

enfin extrait su manuel gentoo:

```
# USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
```

Et tu aura les sources...

Attention le # n'est pas a taper mais il signifie que la commande est a executer en root (avec un emerge on s'en serai douté) contrairment au $ qui signifie que la commande est a executer en user normal

----------

## gbetous

 *telemak wrote:*   

> C est entierement vide mon /usr/src
> 
> Quand j tape make menuconfig il me dit :
> 
> make: *** Pas de regle pour fabriquer la cible "menuconfig". arret.

 

si c'est vide, c'est normal que le make ne marche pas : il a besoin d'un fichier (makefile) qui n'existe pas !

as-tu un fichier config.gz dans ton /proc ? si oui, tu te le copie qque part (dans /tmp par exemple), puis tu le decompresses (gunzip /tmp/config.gz)

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/power-management-guide.xml

----------

## telemak

Lol ca a l air moitié bancale mon installation de gentoo....

C ptete packe mon cd d installation est un kororaa 0.2 live.......

M enfin bon grace a vous j vais peut etre reussir a quelque chose....

----------

## _Seth_

Est ce que tu n'as pas réinstallé depuis ton install avec kororaa 0.2XGL comme tu l'as dit dans un post précédent ?

Si c'est le cas, peut être kororaa gère l'install des noyaux comme sous debian (pas de kernel dans /usr/src/linux)...

Je t'encourage à tout réinstaller avec un cd "officiel" de Gentoo et de bien suivre le manuel pour tout installer, car :

1) Tu vas apprendre beaucoup

2) C'est pas si long que celà (juste jeter un coup d'oeil au manuel et commencer l'install après, c'est très bien écrit et pas besoin d'y connaître quelque chose, au pire tu recopies les commandes)

3) On pourra t'aider beaucoup plus facilement   :Razz: 

Ensuite, c'est une question de choix (comme partout dans gentoo) mais je te déconseille fortement d'utiliser l'installateur graphique, car il n'est pas encore fiable (y a des bugs) et tu risques d'avoir des problèmes incompréhensibles. Après, je te conseillerais même de faire une install de stage 1, mais c'est là encore une question de choix  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite, c'est une question de choix (comme partout dans gentoo) mais je te déconseille fortement d'utiliser l'installateur graphique, car il n'est pas encore fiable (y a des bugs) et tu risques d'avoir des problèmes incompréhensibles. Après, je te conseillerais même de faire une install de stage 1, mais c'est là encore une question de choix 

 

+1

----------

## JBen

Faut peut etre pas abuser, partir d'un stage1 ... pourquoi pas en ~arch pendant qu'on y est ???

On m'aurai dit ca lorsque j'aurai commencé sous Gentoo j'aurai fuis... Donc pour sa premiere install Gentoo je pense que partir d'un stage3 est une bonne idée, et plus le manuel decrit tout tres bien.

Et apres plusieurs mois sous Gentoo, tu sera paut etre tenté de refaire une install en partant du stage1 puis de passer en ~arch bref, pas tout d'une fois!!!

Mais un point a se souvenir: Une configuration du noyau se fait A LA MAIN.

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui pas vu le stage 1,  là non en effet  :Smile: 

et ça sert trés trés peu en fait. (à moins d'avoir des trucs spécifiques à faire). Bon ben _Seth_ : -1/2  pour le stage1   :Wink: 

(en fait le stage 1 ça rallonge surtout la sauce en temps de compil et ce n'est vraiment pas necessaire. )

----------

## _Seth_

J'ai un profil très classique : j'ai fui Mandrake pour venir sous Gentoo et j'ai commencé par un stage 1. Entre un stage 1 et un stage 3 y a pas grand chose qui change, si ce n'est un peu plus de temps de compil et le choix des CFLAGS & CXXFLAGS.

Le seul truc qui m'a pris du temps (et qui fait peur avant d'avoir essayé) c'est de configurer le noyau. 

Donc, stage 1 ou 3, même combat. Le gros plus (qui prends du temps mais qui change la vie), c'est de s'occuper de son noyau  :Wink: 

----------

## telemak

Oula......

J ai deja fait plein de choses avec ma kororaa....

C est un live cd kororaa 0.2 XGL que j ai installé, ensuiej ai reconfiguré le xserver afin de recupere le XGL.

Si faut que j desinstalle tout ca va etre un sacré merdier....lol

----------

## At0m3

C'est ça où tu te débrouilles, parce que kororaa semble vraiment pas fonctionné comme gentoo... C'est vraiment une distrib à part, comme pourrait l'être ubuntu pour debian. Donc on peut difficilement t'aider. Et puis une bonne gentoo t'apprendras plein de chose, kororaa, c'est gentoo sans les avantages (vu qu'il t'oblige pas à travailler ton système, autant prendre un gestionnaire de paquet binaire...).

----------

## _Seth_

bof pas tant que ça : si tu as créer un partition de ton disque dur spécialement pour ton /home, tous les programmes que tu as paramétré ont leur fichiers de configuration dans ton /home (ou presque), donc pas besoin de les reparamètrer. Si tu as une seule partition sur ton dur (ou pas de /homesur une partition séparée), il suffit de faire une archive de ton /home (ou de la sauver ailleurs) et tu peux commencer l'installation ! 

Tu peux chercher sur le forum, il y a eu plusieurs discussions sur "comment/quoi sauvegarder avant de ré-installer" ou comment faire le back-up d'une gentoo.

Si c'est juste cela qui te retiens, n'hésites pas ! C'est en essayant que l'on apprend   :Cool: 

----------

## telemak

bon ben j vais faire comme vous dites alors.

Alors gentoo ok. quelle version?

J y capte queudalle a vos liens....C super chaud....Y a trop de truc a faire c l hallu....

----------

## _Seth_

Est ce que tu as une connexion reseau par cable ethernet ou par wifi ?

Si tu as une connexion ethernet, tu peux utiliser le cd minimal pour ton architecture processeur (x86).

Sinon, tu peux télécharger le stage 3, comme indiqué dans le manuel d'installation :

 *manuel d'installation wrote:*   

> Les archives de stage3 peuvent être téléchargées depuis le répertoire releases/x86/2006.0/stages/ de l'un des Miroirs Officiels Gentoo et ne sont pas fournis sur le LiveCD.

 

Et voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Au fait la version actuelle est la 2006.0 mais la version 2006.1 va bientôt sortir (cf la Gentoo Weekly Newsletter)

----------

## telemak

J ai une connexion en USB.

Non j deconne c etait une petite blague....

Wi-fi au bureau

Et j vais l installer sur un pc en ethernet chez moi car actuellement j ai mis une ubuntu, mais j trouve pas ca tres interessant comparé a la gentoo....

Je sens que j vais galerer sur le desktop de la maison car j ai une ATI X700SE dessus.....J sui pas pret d arriver a mettre XGL et Compiz....

----------

## Ey

Arrete tout de suite de les ecouter, ils n'ont meme pas essayé de comprendre ton installation.

Alors pour tous les autres : son livecd est un livecd construit sur une base GENTOO, donc arretez un peu de le pousser a refaire des choses pour rien.

Pour ton probleme : sur ton livecd le noyau etait deja compilé, tu n'as donc pas les sources, mais c'est pas très grave.

Tu fais un emerge gentoo-sources pour récupérer la dernière version, ensuite ce qui compte c'est de voir si tu as quelquepart (par exemple /proc/config.gz) la configuration actuelle de ton noyau.

EDIT : voila, maintenant que j'ai posté le truc important, on va reprendre calmement la suite dans un edit.

ETAPE 1 : obtenir la configuration actuelle

- Si tu as bien un fichier /proc/config.gz, il te suffit de l'extraire dans /usr/src/linux une fois les sources installées (la commande emerge gentoo-sources).

- sinon regardes aussi dans /boot/ si tu as des fichiers commançant par config.

- si tu ne trouves toujours pas, ça va devenir plus complexe, signale le.

ETAPE 2 : mettre a jour le fichier de configuration

Les sources que tu auras récupérées avec emerge gentoo-sources seront probablement plus récentes que celles dont tu disposes déjà, il faut donc mettre à jour le fichier de configuration.

Vas dans le répertoire /usr/src/linux et tape 

```
make oldconfig
```

 pour mettre à jour le fichier.

Ils va te poser un certain nombre de questions sur les nouvelles fonctionnalités du noyau. Choisir la valeur par défaut (ENTRER) est sans danger si il n'y a pas de trop grand écart de version du noyau.

----------

## _Seth_

sinon d'après le wiki de kororaa, il y a un .config sur le cd (ca dit pas ou mais c'est déjà çà   :Confused:  )

 *wiki kororaa wrote:*   

> Si vous utilisez Kororaa, alors le .config est inclus dans le CD.

 

----------

## telemak

Merci pour l info, oufff j ai pas a tout virer....

emerge gentoo-sources je l ai fait, ca a duré  d ailleurs pas loin d une heure pour que ca installe tout.

Des demain je fais c ke tu as dit Ey.

Tks

----------

## JBen

Il est vrai, mais on ne sera jamais sur une Gentoo... Noyau precompilé, appli precompilé, sans vouloir faire de troll on se croirai sous mandriva...

----------

## telemak

bien le bonjour,

Donc j ai bien fait un emerge gentoo-sources, dans /proc, j ai bien un config.gz

j ai aussi maintenant un /usr/src/linux (ainsi qu un linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4), le dossier linux semble d ailleurs etre un lien de linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

Voici sa composition :

telemak@xgl ~ $ cd /usr/src/linux

telemak@xgl /usr/src/linux $ ls

arch     crypto         include  kernel       mm           REPORTING-BUGS  usr

block    Documentation  init     lib          net          scripts

COPYING  drivers        ipc      MAINTAINERS  patches.txt  security

CREDITS  fs             Kbuild   Makefile     README       sound

telemak@xgl /usr/src/linux $

Jusque la c est bon???

dans /boot/ je n ai pas de fichier commencant par config, j ai un fichier kororaa un kororaa.igz, un kororaa-2.6.14 et un kororaa-2.6.14.igz puis un fichier kororaa-scsi et un dossier nommé Grub.

J ai lancé le make oldconfig, j ai fait entrer a chaque fois, maintenant, je reboot pour voir si ca fonctionne....

Priez pour moi....

EDIT : C bon j ai reussi a rebooter....cepednant j ai toujours mes problemes de ralentissement....

----------

## Ey

 *telemak wrote:*   

> J ai lancé le make oldconfig, j ai fait entrer a chaque fois, maintenant, je reboot pour voir si ca fonctionne....
> 
> Priez pour moi....

 

Oula, tu es allé un peu vite en besogne  :Very Happy: 

Maintenant il va falloir

- activer l'option qui t'a amené jusqu'ici dans make menuconfig

- compiler le noyau (jusqu'ici rien n'a encore été compilé)

- l'installer.

Pour ça suit les instruction que l'on t'a donné précédemment (avant qu'ils partent sur des idées absurde de réinstaller tout ton système) dans ce thread, ou réfère toi au handbook gentoo.

----------

## kopp

Avant il faut peut être recupéré l'ancienne config non ? C'est a dire l'extraire de /proc/config.gz, la mettre dans /usr/src/linux et faire make oldconfig.

Concernant le lien entre linux et linux-2,blablabla c'est normal: il y a toujours ce lien car quand tu compiles un module externe, il a besoin de savoir quel est ton noyau, et il faut que ce lien pointe vers le noyau utilisé.

Quelques docs intéressantes :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-config.xml  (en anglais, y a des fénéants qui ne l'ont toujours pas traduite   :Rolling Eyes:  )

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kernel-upgrade.xml

C'est de la bonne lecture.

----------

## Temet

Oui pis accessoirement t'es en use sur ton post, faut être en root  :Wink: 

----------

## telemak

ca y est je suis dans le make config....

Ben j dois avouer que je n y capte rien du tout.....

Il m est impossible de changer le timer du proc qui est bloqué a 100....

Toutes les autres fonctions sont pour moi du charabia....

Faut ptete mieux pas que j y touche comme ca.....

compiler le noyau tu dis? les infos que je trouve la dessus sont incomprehensibles....c ompliqué?

L installer?  Il est pas deja installé ???

Fiouuuuu je me pers dans les meandres de la gentoo....lol

----------

## _Seth_

Panique pas  :Wink:  C'est vrai que c'est impressionnant mais si tu as fait un 

```
# make menuconfig
```

Tu peux te ballader dans les différents "dossiers" et pour savoir à quoi sert un module tu tapes le "?" et il t'affiche un peu d'aide. La plupart des modules ne sont pas intéressant pour toi (par exemple, il y a tout un dossier pour la gestion des télécommandes infrarouges, un autre pour les tablettes graphiques, etc.). En te balladant un peu tu trouveras des modules pour ta carte graphique, pour ton processeur, pour ta carte réseau, pour ton wifi, etc.

Si tu veux de l'aide et plus précisement, si tu veux savoir comment on compile un noyau tout est expliqué dans le lien que t'a donné Kopp :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kernel-upgrade.xml

Lis-le bien, tout est très bien expliqué. Si tu suis ces indications, tu pourras rebooter bientôt avec un noyau à toi  :Wink: 

----------

## telemak

Tousjours dans ma quete du graal hexadécimal, je suis rendu a compiler et installer les nouveaux noyaux...

ET APRES AVOIR FAIT LE 

MAKE && MAKE MODULES_INSTALL

.......

xgl linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 # mount /boot

mount: ne peut repérer /boot dans /etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab

xgl linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 #

xgl linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 #

.....

Qu est ce que ca veux dire?

----------

## Magic Banana

Ca veut dire exactement ce qui est écrit !  :Very Happy: 

Pour monter le système de fichier d'une partition en donnant seulement le point de montage (/boot dans ton cas), mount va voir dans /etc/fstab et /etc/mtab si il est spécifié quel système de fichiers (par exemple le système de fichier de /dev/hda1) doit etre monté à cet endroit.

Alors plusieurs choses. Quel est ton partitionnement ? As-tu vraiment une partition à part qui doit etre montée en /boot ?

Si c'est le cas alors il te faut ajouter la ligne correspondante dans /etc/fstab (man fstab pour la syntaxe de ce fichier ou, plus simple, lit la section correspondante dans le handbook).

Sinon, /boot est sur le système de fichier racine et il n'y a rien de plus à monter pour avoir accès au contenu de /boot.

----------

## Ey

Le problème c'est qu'il n'a pas du faire ce partitionnement lui même. Bon à priori je dirais que si tu n'as pas d'entrée pour /boot dans ton fstab ça veut dire que tu n'as pas de partition /boot et que tu peux sauter la ligne mount /boot.

----------

## blasserre

 *telemak wrote:*   

> Il m est impossible de changer le timer du proc qui est bloqué a 100....

 

Que ce soit bloqué c'est bizarre...

En tout cas la différence ne me parait pas flagrante. Sur mon centrino, un composant siffle si le timer est à 1000 ; je suis donc obligé de le mettre à 100 pour ne pas péter les plombs, et franchement au niveau réactivité c'est vivable.

Quelqu'un a un avis plus pointu sur la question ?

----------

## telemak

Effectivement je n arrive pas a comprendre que cette becanne rame autant...

En fait quand je la demarre ca pedale bien, au bout de 30minutes sans reboot ca commence a ramouiller grave....

Au bout de 1h j sui obligé de redemarrer car la ca met des fois 20minutes de lagg complet....

J ai mis le moniteur systeme complet....A premiere vue c est la ram qui pedale a fond, le proc. reste stable,mais j comprend vraiment pas pourquoi il pedale qu a 800Mhz alors que c est un 2Ghz, et des fois sans rien faire il passe a 2ghz....

----------

## blasserre

 *telemak wrote:*   

> Effectivement je n arrive pas a comprendre que cette becanne rame autant...
> 
> En fait quand je la demarre ca pedale bien, au bout de 30minutes sans reboot ca commence a ramouiller grave....
> 
> Au bout de 1h j sui obligé de redemarrer car la ca met des fois 20minutes de lagg complet....
> ...

 

oula ! ça sent la fuite mémoire 

la ram se remplit peu à peu, puis c'est au tour de la swap... et quand il n'y a plus rien le noyau se réveille et stoppe les progs qui consomment le plus (opération qui dure généralement 20 min)

si c'est ce qu'il t'arrive, fais un petit monitoring avec htop, trouve le programme qui abuse et vire/reinstalle-le

----------

## telemak

j dois vous avouer que j ai beau etre un vieux de la vieille en informatique.

J comprend mieux l assembleur que certaines des manips gentoo....

j essaye ta commande  des demain...

Franchement sans vous, j serai deja retourné sous windows a bidouiller les beta vista.....

----------

## Ezka

Par experience d'une histoire similaire, aurais-tu kde ? J'ai vu une machine qui faisait ce genre de chose, une applis de kde tournait certainement en boucle infinie et remplissait la mémoire, la swap ... mais c'était pas sur une gentoo, enfin la tu as une version pré-buildé si j'ai bien compris.

----------

## Temet

Sur kde, surtout viré la restau automatique de session ... c'est nimp que ce soit le comportement par défaut.

----------

## telemak

non je suis sous Gnome.

Ce matin en le demarrant, la frequence du CPU est revenue 2Ghz, ca m a donc l air bien resolu....Mais c est la RAM qui est tout le temps a au moins 90% d utilisation, c est ca qui m etonne....

J ai ete voir les processus, et a part XGL qui me prend 80Mo, il n y a rien d autre de special...

----------

## gbetous

 *telemak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce matin en le demarrant, la frequence du CPU est revenue 2Ghz, ca m a donc l air bien resolu....Mais c est la RAM qui est tout le temps a au moins 90% d utilisation, c est ca qui m etonne....

 

Attention ! L'utilisation de la RAM n'a rien à voir avec Windows : Linux utilise toute la RAM qu'il possede (ca ne veut pas dire qu'il est gourmand). Si il y abesoin, il saura libérer ce qui ne sert pas (ce sont principalement des caches).

----------

## telemak

Ok pour la RAM, je comprend mieux maintenant....

J ai fait une decouverte interessante, quand je suis branché au secteur je tourne a 800MhZ au proc., par contre des que j suis sous batterie, je suis a 2ghZ....

C'est a ni rien comprendre, ca fait 5ans que je bosse chez Dell, le speedstep fonctionne normallement a l inverse....C est a dire 800Mh2 sous batterie et monte a 2ghZ sous AC....

Et deplus j ai desactivé le speedstep dans le BIOS. Donc il devrait etre a 2Ghz tout le temps.

En tout cas sous Zindozs ca fonctionne ainsi....

----------

## kwenspc

 *telemak wrote:*   

> Ok pour la RAM, je comprend mieux maintenant....
> 
> J ai fait une decouverte interessante, quand je suis branché au secteur je tourne a 800MhZ au proc., par contre des que j suis sous batterie, je suis a 2ghZ....
> 
> C'est a ni rien comprendre, ca fait 5ans que je bosse chez Dell, le speedstep fonctionne normallement a l inverse....C est a dire 800Mh2 sous batterie et monte a 2ghZ sous AC....
> ...

 

nan mais là c'est clairement le cpu frequency sclaing via l'acpi (et donc ça n'utilise pas le speedstep je pense). 

faut vraiment tout virer à ce sujet (dans le noyau et mattes aussi si t'as pas un démon genre "cpufreqd" ou autre)

----------

## Magic Banana

Je plussoie. Donne nous, s'il te plait, la sortie de :

```
eselect rc show
```

----------

## telemak

voici le resultat de mon eselect rc show :

coldplug                       [started]

dbus                            [started]

domainname                [started]

gpm                            [started]

hald                             [started]

hotplug                        [started]

ifplugd                         [started]

ivman                          [started]

local                            [started]

net.eth0                       [stopped]

net.eth1                       [started]

netmount                     [started]

splash                          [started]

syslog.ng                     [started]

xdm                            [started]

Ca vous va???

Comment tout virer sur le sclaing?   et comment je verifie si j ai un demon cpufreqd ?

Ca c du breton pour moi....

----------

## kwenspc

apparamment tu n'asp as le démon crpufreqd (ni aucun autre d'aailleurs) de lancé concernant le cpu frequency scaling.

Bon faut aller dans la config noyau  :Smile:   section power management (et virer les options - ou mieux les configurer - en rapport avec le cpu frequency scaling)

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai pas tout lu, mais pas besoin d'un démon pour avoir le frequence scaling, donc vaut mieux regarder dans /sys/truc/machin/cpu0/cpufreq/etc pour etre sûr.

Sinon ya les cpufreq-utils à emerger avec cpufreq-info qui dira vraiment ce qu'il en est.

----------

## Ey

Bon ça sent l'ACPI moisi corrigé dans le driver sous windows...

=> probablement une DSDT bugguée compilée avec le gentil compilateur microsoft qui ne signale pas les erreurs...

regarde de ce côté là : http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php

(commence par voir si ton pc est dans la liste, et sinon tu as gagné le droit de corriger ta dsdt à la main...)

----------

## dapsaille

EDIT = Mais mon dieu j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous c'est abominable ....

 Toute mes confuses   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

EDIT2= Ha nan en fait c'est bien le bon post .. allez zou CTRL+V =

Bonjour 

1= Evite le style SMS ca m'hérisse le poil et je ne dois pas être le seul

2= Evite les fautes de nortaugraffe grossières s'il te plait :p relis toi ou édites tes messages si tu te rends compte trop tard que tu as fait une boulette

3= LIS LA DOCUMENTATION 

 Pour info en cd je te conseille le minimal 2006 x86 

 Voilaaaaa à plus tard   :Wink: 

----------

## telemak

dapsaille, c'est a moi que tu parlais???

Je n'ai pas l'impression d'ecrire en langage SMS, ni de faire des fautes de nortografes.....Mais bon, si tu te sens l'ame Bernard Pivot, tu pourras toujours nous envoyer un Bescherelle.....

Lire la doc. je l'ai evidemment fait, mais les problemes de frequence du CPU, c'est pas vraiment indiqué aux endroits que je cherche.

Ey, j ai ete voir sur le site, mon PC ne fait pas parti de la liste incriminée

J installe tout de suite cpufreq afin de voir  ou est la boulette exactement.

Merci a tous !

Regards,

Telemak

----------

## dapsaille

 *telemak wrote:*   

> dapsaille, c'est a moi que tu parlais???
> 
> Je n'ai pas l'impression d'ecrire en langage SMS, ni de faire des fautes de nortografes.....Mais bon, si tu te sens l'ame Bernard Pivot, tu pourras toujours nous envoyer un Bescherelle.....
> 
> Lire la doc. je l'ai evidemment fait, mais les problemes de frequence du CPU, c'est pas vraiment indiqué aux endroits que je cherche.
> ...

 

 *telemek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bon ben j vais faire comme vous dites alors.
> 
> Alors gentoo ok. quelle version?
> ...

 

Oyé Oyé   :Laughing: 

Ceci était juste un rappel et aucunement une agression,

De qui plus est il me semble que c'est à toi que je parle et non pas à tout le monde donc l'envoi de Bescherelle ne seras pas groupé   :Wink: 

Et j'ai la forte impressions que tu as la touche ' de ton clavier qui est cassée ?!

 Quoi qu'il en sois, as tu résolu ton problème avec cpufreq  ?

----------

## telemak

Desole, je vois pas vraiment de fautes, ni de langage sms, juste de l'expression familliaire, mais bon, on va pas s prendre le choux, pour une histoire d orthographe....

La touche ' fait bien partie de mon clavier, cependant toute la journée j'utilise des macros qui m empechent d'en mettre, ca devient donc une habitude...

Koi k si j ekrivé kome ca j pens ke la ca sré du langag sms.....

Vois tu la différence cher Dapsaille?   :Razz: 

Je n arrive pas a installer cpufreq, quand je fais un emerge il ne trouve pas les packages

Je vais voir ce que ca donne avec les mirrors.

----------

## dapsaille

 *telemak wrote:*   

> Desole, je vois pas vraiment de fautes, ni de langage sms, juste de l'expression familliaire, mais bon, on va pas s prendre le choux, pour une histoire d orthographe....
> 
> La touche ' fait bien partie de mon clavier, cependant toute la journée j'utilise des macros qui m empechent d'en mettre, ca devient donc une habitude...
> 
> Koi k si j ekrivé kome ca j pens ke la ca sré du langag sms.....
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

As tu fait un emerge --sync avant ton emerge cpufreq .. 

car il se pourrait que tu ais une ancienne version dans portage dont les sources ne seraient pas disponibles .. 

au pire des cas une recherche sur google avec le .tar.gz incriminé et un déplacement du fichier dans /usr/portage/distfiles pourrait le faire ^^

----------

## telemak

Probleme résolu !

J ai desactivé pui réactivé l'ACPI, comme par miracle....Ca passe bien.

Merci a tous !

----------

## nicod

edit : je retire tout ce que j'ai mis dans mon post... faut que j'aille dormi...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

